# Anyone know a good supplier of Ameraucana chicks?



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking to expand my flock exponentially next spring but only want purebred quality Ameraucana HENS. LoL As I will be selling the Heirloom farm fresh free range colored eggs at our downtown swanky Market. All input would be helpful


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Meyers, Carters Legacy.....


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Meyers, Carters Legacy.....


I've heard that the hatchery Amerecaunas are usually EE's. Not sure about Carter's - their website says bred for egg color, not show quality. Scott Carter has always answered my questions so you could always shoot him an email.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Great info thanks everyone


----------

